# off board parity error at boot



## kikko (Feb 10, 2004)

I am not able to start my father's old 386 (1986) anymore. Whenever I try to boot I get the message:
OFF BOARD PARITY ERROR
ADDR (HEX) = (0000:0002)
SYSTEM HALTED

How can I overcome this problem?

Any help appreciated
Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It is finding a problem in the memory cards. Either its faulty memory or (more probable) the memory cards need reseating in the slots.

Some early ones had corrosion problems with the connectors.


----------



## kikko (Feb 10, 2004)

Thank you kiwiguy. How do I reseat memory cards? Do you think the addr given can help me point out the one that need to be reseated? Thanks again to you and anybody helse who can help. the computer is an IBM clone, tower case, with a large vertical board and a few smaller boards inside. I suppose memories are those black plastic rectangules with dozens of contacts (there are smaller and larger ones). Any further tip appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The memory cards would be the smallest cards in there. On a PC of that age there could be 2 or 4, all mounted in a row/ About 3" long or so, and 1" high?

Its not that difficult to reseat them. Either take them out 1 by 1 and put them back in, or just firmly "wobble" them a mere fraction without taking them out.

Theoretically you could spend a day analysing info to determine which card it was, but really, why would you in order to save 10 seconds?


----------

